

Show HN: GoInstant widgets - building blocks for multi-user apps - endergen
https://goinstant.com/blog/new-release-goinstant-widgets--the-building-blocks-for-multiuser-apps

======
jmacd
I am really excited about this release. Every app should be as collaborative
and fun to use as Google Docs... we are trying to make it a little easier for
developers to implement realtime collaboration, user presence, etc.

------
davidcrow
Looks very interesting. Similar but with additional widgets that aren't in
TogetherJS. Interesting to use eventing model and tie it more directly to lead
scoring and qualification.

